# HR34 Remote Codes



## johnnytex (Jul 20, 2007)

I replaced my HR20-700 with a HR34-700. I also use a Logitech 890 remote. Should I redo the setup on the remote and tell it abut the HR34?
I am getting some key bounce when using the 890. One push is received as two pushes.
TIA.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

johnnytex said:


> I replaced my HR20-700 with a HR34-700. I also use a Logitech 890 remote. Should I redo the setup on the remote and tell it abut the HR34?
> I am getting some key bounce when using the 890. One push is received as two pushes.
> TIA.


Try searching for HR34-700 in the harmony database. Unfortunately I don't have one yet (not available in my area for existing customers; however I remmeber a post about it being added that was recently posted in this forum.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

They should be the exact same remote codes.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I use a Harmony to control my HR34. It's been using the codeset for the HR20-700 since 2006.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

All the Hx2x units make it very easy to set the IRD at any remote code one wants.

The HR34 uses a Remote Setup that, as best as I can tell, only lets one use Remote Code 1 (00001) on Directv or Remote Code 3 (00003) on AV1/AV2.

Is there a drill down screen that I have been unable to find that allows one to set a HR32 to Remote Code 2 or Remote Code 4 for example?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> All the Hx2x units make it very easy to set the IRD at any remote code one wants.
> 
> The HR34 uses a Remote Setup that, as best as I can tell, only lets one use Remote Code 1 (00001) on Directv or Remote Code 3 (00003) on AV1/AV2.
> 
> Is there a drill down screen that I have been unable to find that allows one to set a HR32 to Remote Code 2 or Remote Code 4 for example?


Go into remote setup and select AV2 (may also work on AV1). There you will have the opportunity to select which of the multiple codes you want to actually use.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

carl6 said:


> Go into remote setup and select AV2 (may also work on AV1). There you will have the opportunity to select which of the multiple codes you want to actually use.


I go to remote control in setup.

I select Program Remote on the screen

I select AV1 to control Directv Receiver

Per instructions on screen,

1) I switch remote to AV1

2) Press Mute+Select until light above mode switch flashes twice

3) Enter code 00002 (for Remote Code 2) and then test that the code worked

It doesn't

4) If the device does not respond, repeat step 2 with next code....

HOWEVER, I do not want next code (Remote 3 - which does work).

Which is why my original question is there a way to get a HR34 to anything besides Remote Code 1 or Remote Code 3 (on AV1 and AV2)?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Okay, sorry. I was looking at how to program the remote, not how to set the HR34.

So in checking again, I don't see the "advanced setups" option that does exist on the HR2x series under remote setup. I don't know how to get the receiver into the 00002 mode without using the advanced setup, sorry.

Would using RF solve your problem?


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

carl6 said:


> Okay, sorry. I was looking at how to program the remote, not how to set the HR34.
> 
> So in checking again, I don't see the "advanced setups" option that does exist on the HR2x series under remote setup. I don't know how to get the receiver into the 00002 mode without using the advanced setup, sorry.
> 
> Would using RF solve your problem?


Not really - have everything coded into Remote Code 00002 in my universal remotes and macros.

Advanced Setup was easy for me to setup a remote code in seconds - and now its gone


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> All the Hx2x units make it very easy to set the IRD at any remote code one wants.
> 
> The HR34 uses a Remote Setup that, as best as I can tell, only lets one use Remote Code 1 (00001) on Directv or Remote Code 3 (00003) on AV1/AV2.
> 
> Is there a drill down screen that I have been unable to find that allows one to set a HR32 to Remote Code 2 or Remote Code 4 for example?


If you have hr34 and x series remote, like rc65x, rc65rx, or rc65rbx, to get the older menu options, try the following on the remote:

1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
3. enter 9 6 3
4. press CH DOWN

Now go into menu, under remote, pick Advanced Setup instead of Receiver Mode. After entering DASH, then click Receiver 1 or Receiver 3, whichever is showing, to reveal a drop down menu, pick Receiver 2, and continue. Now program the remote for 00002.

Reason it seems the menu options disappear, you are switching between x series remote, and older remote.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Edmund said:


> If you have hr34 and x series remote, like rc65x, rc65rx, or rc65rbx, to get the older menu options, try the following on the remote:
> 
> 1. dtv
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
> ...


Doesn't make sense to my pea size brain why a remote would cause the option to disappear, but I'm ordering a an x remote (newest I have is a RC65R) and will give it a try. If it works, a giant thanks.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Edmund said:


> If you have hr34 and x series remote, like rc65x, rc65rx, or rc65rbx, to get the older menu options, try the following on the remote:
> 
> 1. dtv
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
> ...


Decided to finally get this to work. Ordered the RC65RBX as per your instructions.

"1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
3. enter 9 6 3
4. press CH DOWN"

DONE

"Now go into menu, under remote, pick Advanced Setup instead of Receiver Mode. After entering DASH, then click Receiver 1 or Receiver 3, whichever is showing, to reveal a drop down menu, pick Receiver 2, and continue. Now program the remote for 00002."

Under Remote, the only options are
Program Remote
IR/RF Setup
Receiver Mode
Reset Remote

There is NO ADVANCED SETUP under this menu, which is what my original complaint was.

If I go to Program Remote, go into Receiver Mode and select AV1/AV2, I can try to input the code, which the remote control unit(s) take.

However, when i try to input code 00002, the remote will flash and take the code, but the unit is still stuck on the original IR code.

00002 continues not to work. I do not want to move on to the next code (Even though I have also put in 00003, 00004, 00005, 0006, 00007 and 00008 which do not work either).

So the original question remains, how does one change the IR Code for a HR34 as they killed the working Advanced Setup Menu which worked perfectly for years?

I have now tried this on 3 HR24s and 3 Remote Control Units. None change the remote control code. I have done it step by step with 2 different CSR agents who also claim they do not know why it isn't working.

Is there ANY WAY to change the remote control code on a HR34 (since some genius decided to delete the Advanced Settings Menu which worked perfectly in previous IRDs and would allow you to do it in 5 seconds instead of 5+ months now).


----------

